
Guys, stop sexualizing women in your mockups - tnjm
http://blog.wells.ee/guys-stop-sexualizing-women-in-your-mockups
======
yeukhon
> I recommend Facebox or UIfaces for those times you need real-looking people
> in your mockups.

So am I now restricted not to use any woman in bikini? Or a woman wearing tan
top? Are you saying by choosing a female in tan top is bad?

I don't see why we can't use those photos. I don't think people are
sexualizing women. Sexualizing sounds like we are making a woman sexy. I am on
Tumblr daily and I see a bunch of bloggers using sexy photos to attract
followers so maybe we should stop doing that. I see instagram full of sexy
photos and I guess we should stop doing that as well.

The iOS example seems off and I would agree with OP that that photo is
questionable. the other two are fine. The second one doesn't really sexualize
women. Just because the designer found a bunch of women avatars doesn't mean
they are sexualizing women; maybe they haven't found a good looking guy
avatar. Maybe those are friends of the designer.

The third app is also fine. To be fair, make a poll and ask how many women
like seeing a beautiful woman picture than a man's picture.

------
mtam
Gals, stop sexualizing men in your mockups

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion: 2 days ago, 37 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6727836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6727836)

------
vishaldpatel
I'm sorry you're uncomfortable with male nudity.

------
briandear
This article might have some truth somewhere, however Vogue magazine which is
run by a woman does far more sexualizing that any Silicon Valley designer ever
has. The funny thing is that it's typically only American women that try to
turn this alleged 'sexualization' into an issue while in Europe this article
would be laughed at. Not everything is a conspiracy against women. Would
showing images of a handsome man be met with an equal response? Probably not.
The hyper-vigilance against imagined 'serious' issues kind of borders on
ridiculous. How about focusing on why there's a lack of female designers in
the Valley? .. and it isn't because of bikini pics in a mockup.

~~~
nemof
it's called internalising misogyny, women can behave in a way that reflects
the misogynist, sexist culture they live within too. It's no more helpful to
themselves than it is when men do it; but it s a great get out clause for
people to just point and say 'not my problem'.

If you don't think this would be remarked about over the water in Europe
(hello from the EU by the way), then you're not reading in the right places.

Sorry, but this kind of behaviour needs challenging. People will frequently
not realise they're complicit. They aren't necessarily being malicious, but
they are taking part. If it makes people uncomfortable that's tough, people
are having some of their basic assumptions kicked out from under them, this is
hard.

